# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Prifti katolik Dom Kcira: I kerkoj falje atyre qe kam ofenduar me fjalet e mia

## tora-bora

Kush po nxitë urrejtje ndërfetare në Kosovë! 

Në këtë link (të mëposhtëm) një prift kosovar i quan muslimanët e masakruar në Srebrenicë qen,dhe thotë se edhe në Kosovë sikur të ishin masakruar (ai thotë rrjepë) 1 milion e 900 mijë qen, nuk kishte bërë Millosheviqi më keq.. 


shikone se qka flasin këta përdhunuesit e fëmijëve...
Prifti Don Anton Kcira fyen muslimanet





Verejtje:
fjalimi i ketij prifti ,fillon nga minuti 2:20

----------


## GL_Branch

wow si ka mundesi mu shpreh para gjitheve aty, ky qenka psikopat, c'pati qe reagoj ashtu?

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Me vjen shume keq..., ketu po deformohet dhe po i jepet nje tjeter kuptim fjaleve...
Nuk mund ta  imagjinoj qe nje prift te flase me kuptim te keq ne lidhje me viktimat, nuk ka se si pranohet..., vetem mendje te semura mund te nenkuptojne ate qe nuk eshte qellimi te thuhet.
Jam shume i sigurte qe prifti ne fjale, nuk eshte duke nençmuar viktimat e egersise serbe, por kuptimi i fjaleve te tij eshte krejt tjeter...
Nuk ka shqiptar qe mendon keshtu, pra edhe fjalet e priftit jane keqkuptuar, nuk eshte nje fjale o fjali qe merret per baze, por i gjithe fjalimi...
Te nderuar mos i transformoni gjerat, pasi kush i ben gropen shokut, bie vete brenda!

----------


## Renea

Ku asht tash Expresoviqi me e publiku ket ??

Pse 1.9 milion?, sepse aq jan musliman.

Pse jan qen 260 mij te vraret e Bosnjes, sepse jan musliman.

Pse sjan qen 40 mij te vraret e Kroacis sepse jan katolik.

Katoliket prej 1999 jan duke provoku , kjo ska nevoj per me u huumtu , duket prej nqiell.

Po pse jan kaq agresiv ? Sepse i kan premtu Vatikanit se menjeher do ti vatikanizojm 1.9 qent e Kosoves , rezultati deshperues , me shum katolik ke qe jan ber protestant , sesa musliman qe jan ber katolik.

Ndertojn kisha ne vende ku ska katolik te finansuar nga Vatikani , dhe u premtojn atyre se menjeher 80% te banoreve rreth kishes do ti bejn katolik , rezultati deshperues , marimangat e kan mbulu kishen.

Do te jen gjithnje e me agresiv , gjithnje e me shpifes , aq sa u rritet deshperimi .

----------


## xfiles

edhe ai far hoxhe i prishtines ofendoi nen terezen,
ka ndonje ndryshim mes tyre?

----------


## _Mersin_

Ky katoliku thote se 1900 000 shqiptare jane qen.Edhe Nene tereza shqiptare eshte apo jo?

----------


## La_Lune

Nga eshte ky?!

----------


## alDI

Hej, mos harroni se ky nuk eshte prift i zakonshem, ky eshte figure e njohur ne kosove dhe ne USA.
Biografia e tij gjendet kudo ne internet dhe mund ta lexoni.

Fjalet e tija jane plot kuptim dhe jo si shkruan arbereshi siper se gjoja po e keqkuptojme.

Fisi im ka bere krushqi me katolik dhe ortodoks dhe gjithmon e kam vene re urrejtjen e madhe qe kane katoliket ndaj nesh muslimanve.
Kurse nga ana tjeter shof ortodokset qe jane shume me shume tolerant ndaj fes se tjetrit.

Nuk kam degju ndonjehere ne jug nga vij dhe vete, qe te kete pasur konflikt ortodoks me musliman, qoft dhe ne shqiperin e mesme ku eshte qendra e islamit po gjithashtu ku dhe ka ortodoks.
Gjithmon konflikte ka pasur ne veri katolik me musliman ku dhe derrin e kan hedh ne dere te xhamis.

Prandaj mos u habisni me kete prift, ai po thote dhe shpreh ate qe po e shofim dhe ketu ne forum.

p.s i lutem moderatorve mos te lejojne asnje shkrim te atyre qe nuk jan musliman tek ky nenforum dhe kjo teme.

Zbatoni rregulloren.

----------


## La_Lune

Po mi po,a mos duhet me i be edhe ndonje himn Fsh.
Nuk tu drejtua njeri ty per pergjigje.
Ai poci tek goja eshte plasmas gramshi apo lushnje?

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mqs po e njejta teme eshte hapur me pare tek forum musliman, une postova ndoshta ( ne pozicion jasht loje ) pa me takuar pasi nuk jam pjesetar i atij grupi fetar..., por si shqiptar nuk munda te rri asnjanes..., ku postova kete pergjigje...;



> Me vjen shume keq..., ketu po deformohet dhe po i jepet nje tjeter kuptim fjaleve...
> Nuk mund ta imagjinoj qe nje prift te flase me kuptim te keq ne lidhje me viktimat, nuk ka se si pranohet..., vetem mendje te semura mund te nenkuptojne ate qe nuk eshte qellimi te thuhet.
> Jam shume i sigurte qe prifti ne fjale, nuk eshte duke nençmuar viktimat e egersise serbe, por kuptimi i fjaleve te tij eshte krejt tjeter...
> Nuk ka shqiptar qe mendon keshtu, pra edhe fjalet e priftit jane keqkuptuar, nuk eshte nje fjale o fjali qe merret per baze, por i gjithe fjalimi...
> Te nderuar mos i transformoni gjerat, pasi kush i ben gropen shokut, bie vete brenda!


Dikush me te drejte mu drejtua te largohem..., mgjs nuk ofendova njeri..., por po te njejtin postim e risjell, ku jam i te njejtit mendim...! :i terbuar:

----------


## xfiles

> Ky katoliku thote se 1900 000 shqiptare jane qen.Edhe Nene tereza shqiptare eshte apo jo?


dakord me ty mjekesia,
po nuk mund te pretendosh qe nje prift katolik perfaqeson te gjithe katoliket shqiptar, ashtu si nuk pretendoj une qe ai hoxha nuk perfaqeson mendimin e muslimaneve shqiptar.

çfare te them une tani, ka gabuar rende dhe duhen marre masa nga eproret e tij, ne kete rast ndonje peshkop katolik.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> http://www.youtube.com/v/wMkmIs0CWMA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMkmI...layer_embedded


Ky paska qene nje DEBILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl. 
Nuk e kuptoj se me cfar ftyre i tha ato fjale?!!
Ne fakt njeriu pa ftyre , thot cdo fjale!!! 
Perfundim, ky idioti nuk ka ftyre andaj shprehet ne ate menyre. 

GV_USA

----------


## Korcar-L1

Per cfare behet fjale ne kete video?  Eshte edituar aq shume sa qe nuk meret vesh se perse ironizon keshtu prifti shqiptaret.

----------


## busavata

idiotizmi nuk ka kufij.. prift i poshter ky, po dashka dikush me masakrue  idiotin .

----------


## Zëu_s

> Kush po nxitë urrejtje ndërfetare në Kosovë!


Askush ma teper se ju. Ju jeni ne maje te majes ne kete aspekt. Nje here per nje here ju jeni ne vend te pare. 




> Në këtë link (të mëposhtëm) një prift kosovar i quan muslimanët e masakruar në Srebrenicë qen


Po qen e t'bijt e kuqkes jan. Pse njerz po te duken ty shkiet a ? 

Kan thene qe qeni qenin nuk e han, por po e hajke more, e kemi pa ne bosnje.




> shikone se qka flasin këta përdhunuesit e fëmijëve...


gjoja se ju jeni me te mire a




> Prifti Don Anton Kcira fyen muslimanet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMkmIs0CWMA


Cka kan bere "shqiptaret" musliman ne New Jersey ? 

Pastaj aty shihet qe e keni prere videon, me siguri qe aty flet per at marrezire e turp te madhe qe e kan bere "shqiptaret" musliman bukshkale, qe i paska plase zemra ketije prifti e nuk e permbane dot veten ma.



Ps.: Vet hapja e kesaj teme me ate video te perpunuar nga ju, e verteton edhe nje here faktin qe ju mjekerrzdralat jeni perqarsit dhe antishqiptaret me te rrezikshem.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Fjalet e tija jane plot kuptim dhe jo si shkruan arbereshi siper se gjoja po e keqkuptojme.


Sigurisht qe jan plot kuptim, se po shihet kjarte qe atije i ka plasur zemra qe disa "shqiptar" musliman jan jomirnjohes bukeshkale ndaj ndihmes se Amerikes ne luften tone per liri.




> Fisi im ka bere krushqi me katolik dhe ortodoks dhe gjithmon e kam vene re urrejtjen e madhe qe kane katoliket ndaj nesh muslimanve.
> Kurse nga ana tjeter shof ortodokset qe jane shume me shume tolerant ndaj fes se tjetrit.


hahahhaha




> Nuk kam degju ndonjehere ne jug nga vij dhe vete, qe te kete pasur konflikt ortodoks me musliman, qoft dhe ne shqiperin e mesme ku eshte qendra e islamit po gjithashtu ku dhe ka ortodoks.
> Gjithmon konflikte ka pasur ne veri katolik me musliman ku dhe derrin e kan hedh ne dere te xhamis.


As ne te veriut* kurre* nuk kemi ndegjuar te kete pasur ndonje here konflikt mes Shqiptarve musliman dhe Shqiptarve katolik. Ndersa ti nga jugu na paske ndegjuar per "konflikte fetare" ne veri. Po m'doket qe ty tu paskan purzie kabllat, tu paskan purzie andrrat me zhgandrra e s'po dishe ma me i dallue.




> p.s i lutem moderatorve mos te lejojne asnje shkrim te atyre qe nuk jan musliman tek ky nenforum dhe kjo teme.
> 
> Zbatoni rregulloren.


Qe te mos jua prishim propaganden perqarese a ?

----------


## Zëu_s

> Kush po nxitë urrejtje ndërfetare në Kosovë!


Askush ma teper se ju. Ju jeni ne maje te majes ne kete aspekt. Nje here per nje here ju jeni ne vend te pare. 




> Në këtë link (të mëposhtëm) një prift kosovar i quan muslimanët e masakruar në Srebrenicë qen


Po qen e t'bijt e kuqkes jan. Pse njerz po te duken ty shkiet a ? 

Kan thene qe qeni qenin nuk e han, por po e hajke more, e kemi pa ne bosnje.




> shikone se qka flasin këta përdhunuesit e fëmijëve...


gjoja se ju jeni me te mire a




> Prifti Don Anton Kcira fyen muslimanet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMkmIs0CWMA


Cka kan bere "shqiptaret" musliman ne New Jersey ? 

Pastaj aty shihet qe e keni prere videon, me siguri qe aty flet per at marrezire e turp te madhe qe e kan bere "shqiptaret" musliman bukshkale, qe i paska plase zemra ketije prifti e nuk e permbane dot veten ma.



Ps.: Vet hapja e kesaj teme me ate video te perpunuar nga ju, e verteton edhe nje here faktin qe ju mjekerrzdralat jeni perqarsit dhe antishqiptaret me te rrezikshem.


---------------------------------------------------------------------





> Fjalet e tija jane plot kuptim dhe jo si shkruan arbereshi siper se gjoja po e keqkuptojme.


Sigurisht qe jan plot kuptim, se po shihet kjarte qe atije i ka plasur zemra qe disa "shqiptar" musliman jan jomirnjohes bukeshkale ndaj ndihmes se Amerikes ne luften tone per liri.




> Fisi im ka bere krushqi me katolik dhe ortodoks dhe gjithmon e kam vene re urrejtjen e madhe qe kane katoliket ndaj nesh muslimanve.
> Kurse nga ana tjeter shof ortodokset qe jane shume me shume tolerant ndaj fes se tjetrit.


hahahhaha




> Nuk kam degju ndonjehere ne jug nga vij dhe vete, qe te kete pasur konflikt ortodoks me musliman, qoft dhe ne shqiperin e mesme ku eshte qendra e islamit po gjithashtu ku dhe ka ortodoks.
> Gjithmon konflikte ka pasur ne veri katolik me musliman ku dhe derrin e kan hedh ne dere te xhamis.


As ne te veriut* kurre* nuk kemi ndegjuar te kete pasur ndonje here konflikt mes Shqiptarve musliman dhe Shqiptarve katolik. Ndersa ti nga jugu na paske ndegjuar per "konflikte fetare" ne veri. Po m'doket qe ty tu paskan purzie kabllat, tu paskan purzie andrrat me zhgandrra e s'po dishe ma me i dallue.




> p.s i lutem moderatorve mos te lejojne asnje shkrim te atyre qe nuk jan musliman tek ky nenforum dhe kjo teme.
> 
> Zbatoni rregulloren.


Qe te mos jua prishim propaganden perqarese a ?

----------


## Uriel

> Per cfare behet fjale ne kete video?  Eshte edituar aq shume sa qe nuk meret vesh se perse ironizon keshtu prifti shqiptaret.


Fjalimi është i vitit 2007 dhe shndërrohet në një çështje të ditës të faqeve të internetit pas gati 3 vjetësh. Ironia e Don Anton Kcirës është në lidhje me tentativat e dështuara për sulme terroriste në Fort Dix, më pas fjalimi editohet sipas dëshirës duke kaluar nga një fjali tek një fjali tjetër, duke humbur thelbin e fjalëve të tij. Kjo është keqdashje dezinformuese dhe propagandistike me nuanca të qarta për përçarje ndërfetare. Personat përgjegjës për këto editime duhen ndjekur penalisht, dhe video të tilla duhen eleminuar nga sitet youtube me kërkesë të shtetit shqiptar.

----------


## ximi_abedini

po ju djeg pom doket

----------


## _Mersin_

> Fjalimi është i vitit 2007 dhe shndërrohet në një çështje të ditës të faqeve të internetit pas gati 3 vjetësh. Ironia e Don Anton Kcirës është në lidhje me tentativat e dështuara për sulme terroriste në Fort Dix, më pas fjalimi editohet sipas dëshirës duke kaluar nga një fjali tek një fjali tjetër, duke humbur thelbin e fjalëve të tij. Kjo është keqdashje dezinformuese dhe propagandistike me nuanca të qarta për përçarje ndërfetare. Personat përgjegjës për këto editime duhen ndjekur penalisht, dhe video të tilla duhen eleminuar nga sitet youtube me kërkesë të shtetit shqiptar.


Te them te drjeten une se di fare si eshte bere kjo video te cilen e mora ketu nga postuesi Ximi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=164

Por nese ka nje person qe duhet te akuzohet dhe duhet te ndiqet penalisht biles me gijotine eshte ky pale prift qe i ofendon shqiptaret ne mes te amerikes vetem per vetem se kushedi sja ka bere ndonje qejfin duke i ferku shopatullat mbrapa kraheve.

Veprime te tilla te cilat vetem besimtaret krishtere jane distancu tregojne qarte se fryma e urretjes vatikanase eshte shume e madhe biles ajo i fut ne sherr muslimanet me ortodokset nen prizmin e luftimit ndaj greqise.Vatikani eshte nje shtet qe synon percarjen e popujve dhe nuk e ka pranuar as Kosoven si shtet te pavarur.Ce lidh Vatikanin me interesat serbe ne rajon?

----------

